# Coffee to complement a Chinese



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am looking for a coffee to go with a chinese meal - must have spicy notes (ginger/cinnamon etc) - no flavouring allowed - any suggestions?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I found one last night at SquareMile's 'Taste of East Coast' event

The Poker Face Espresso Blend* from Barismo

A mix of Guatemala Atitlan Finca Cardenas (80%) and Kenya Nyeri Kiandu (20%). The Cardenas' syrupy vanilla body surrounds the high notes of candied orange/red fruit in the Kiandu. Berries, mellow cocoa, vanilla, clove aroma, and syrupy body define this espresso.

As for the event itself, I was impressed with all coffee's I tasted last night and would love to have another run through them all again!

*I know it was from Barismo and this matches my memories of the shot


----------

